# Men's Hair Loss > Hair Loss Treatments >  Will your hair you shed while using Rogaine grow back?

## JMay83

About two and a half months ago, I (25 year old male) noticed I was slightly thinning out on the top of my head. I decided to try rogaine foam. I applied it to the front, mid and crown of my head. About a week or so later I noticed that I was really starting to thin out on the top of my head but mainly in the front. I got online, read alot of information about rogaine foam, and found about half and half of really good results or miserable results. Some people said that Rogaine was growing hairs back for them (never mentioning a shed of any sort), and some people were saying that Rogaine caused them to lose lots of hair that never came back for them. I quit using the Rogaine on the front and mid of my scalp after a week or so, but now I have a fear that I've permanently damaged the front of my hair, which doesn't make any sense to me since Rogaine is FDA approved. I couldn't see the FDA putting out a product that has the potential to permanently damage your hair after only using it for a week/two weeks. And I couldn't see how there wouldn't be a disclaimer in the Rogaine package that would say something along the lines of "Caution; if you start using this product there is a chance that you won't regrow the hair that Rogaine has caused you to shed." All I know is that I now have a lot worse hair than what I've ever had my entire life, and that it started when I started the Rogaine foam. I heard it can take at least three to four months before that hair that shed would start to grow again, but waiting it out is killing me. I've never had a problem with my hair my entire life, except I straightened it earlier this year (I normally have wavy hair), and could tell I had started to thin out a little. I took rogaine foam for about a week or so and it devestated my hairline. and I've been to a dermatologist who told me Rogaine wouldn't cause shedding. He basically called me a liar. But I have heard the same scenario with a number of people online. I just can't believe that if Rogaine has the potential to do that, that a bigger deal is not made of the possibility that can totally devesate your hairline. Anyone can buy Rogaine at Wal Mart! That's just crazy to me if it could cause you to shed hair that won't ever grow back. I've seen hair doctors online throw out "give rogaine a try!" like it's not that big of a deal. And I've seen numerous hair doctors online actually say it's worth trying on the hairline.

----------


## JMay83

Also, does anyone have an idea about how long it takes for your hair to become dependent on the Rogaine? I want to quit using it on my crown (I've started taking propecia a month ago, and I've been using Rogaine on the crown for roughly three months).

----------


## danger0613

I had the same exact experience man...I'm depressed by the whole situation.  Rogaine completely messed up my hairline after only 1month of use.  I had to stop using Rogaine due to medical reasons.  I have been off of Rogaine for 2months now and my hairline has not grown back.  My hair is thinner than ever.  Any comments would be greatly appreciated...

----------


## JMay83

Danger,

Hey man. I'm three months removed from using Rogaine foam on my hairline and I have yet to really see any regrowth, at least any that is noticable to me..but then again.. i hear it does take 3 or 4 months for hair that is shed to start growing again, so this could take some time. My best guess is to check into getting on Propecia to help slow down, stop, or maybe even reverse your hair loss, and to sit tight as far as the hair regrowth goes. That's about all I can do right now as well. I totally understand about being depressed, or being down. I have had many of the same feelings as well over the past few months. Every day is a work in progress.

----------


## danger0613

Thanks man!  How is treatment with Propecia going?  Did you experience a major shed with Propecia?  I'm worried of experiencing another major shed.  Keep us posted on your progress.

----------


## Taka4312

I had the same problem with rogaine. It says that for 3 to 4 weeks shedding should be expected, after which it would reside and the initially lost hairs would grow back after 3 to 6 months. My shedding got progressively worse for 5 months until I stopped everything. Hair never grew back as far as I know, but it could just be that I didn't notice because I was losing new hairs constantly. 

One thing that could be the reason is that our scalps react badly to some of the inactive ingredients in Minodoxil. Minodoxil is usually dissolved in alcohol in order for it to be absorbed into the scalp. Although many doctors have denied that alcohol does any damage to the scalp, I found that every time after I go drinking, the next morning I shed an extra large amount of hair (and this is not just me worrying). So i guessed my shedding could have something to do with the alcohol and not the minodoxil itself. 

So i just started using a product called lanadil, which is minodoxil based in a non alcoholic solution. Currently it only has 2% minodoxil in it so its usually meant for women only, but I got it anyways just to see. My hair seems to be doing well so far, and my shedding seems to have decreased quite a bit just after one week of usage. So you might want to try it, if you're having adverse reactions to the conventional ROgaine formula.

----------


## Mark Baxa, MD

Hello - In reference to Rogaine, only about 40% or less men will see any results! Therefore, I really don't recommend it to most of my patients, accept for those with very minimal hair loss. I usually just prescribe Rx: Finasteride
I usually recommend to my patients a formulation of Finasteride + Biotin + Selenium [That I call C.F. = Compounded Finasteride].
Now in reference to your question about rogaine and increase hair loss. I usually do NOT see this problem with my patients. However, you are correct in that after you stop using the Rogaine - most patients may report what they believe is an increase in hair loss ..... but actually it is probably just the normal or accelerated shedding after stopping Rogaine.
FYI - You will NOT lose more hair from just utilizing Rogaine.

My recommendation for you would be Rx Finasteride.

I hope this helps ...

Best Regards,

Mark D. Baxa, MD

----------


## JMay83

Dr. Baxa,

Do you think Rogaine Foam is worth a try on the hairline? That's really the most noticable part of my hairloss..i still have what would be considered a relative "full" head of hair. Also, do you know when generally one starts seeing results from Finasteride? Thanks so much!

----------


## custodio

When I tried Rogaine I believe there was something in the directions about short term hair loss.

Currently I use Propecia, but I live in Portugal and I am not sure if it is available in the States under that name.

----------


## Mark Baxa, MD

Hello Custodio ... &  JMay83

First off for JMay83 ... Yes you can use Rogaine on your frontal hairline! Just for FYI Propecia [or Finasteride] is not effective on hairline.

So your only option is Rogaine .... Other than LLLT [Low Level Laser Therapy].

In reference to when it [Finasteride] start to show results ... Merck says about 24 months!  I usually see results in my patients at 18 - 24 months.

Now for Custodio .... Yes, It was stated by the manufacture originally on Rogaine that it 'may' cause short term hairline .... Mainly as 'CYA' thing in my opinion.

As for your question about 'Propecia' ... Yes, that is Finasteride and it is marketed in the USA as 'Propecia' .... 1 mg Finasteride [Same as in Europe].

Best Regards,

Mark D. Baxa, MD

----------


## JMay83

Thanks Dr. Baxa! I think I'll give Rogaine Foam a try on my hairline.

----------


## Dinko9

Dr. Baxa i've been using rogaine/regaine now for 2 weeks and my hair has really started to thin out on top after using it. Before i started using rogaine my hair was already thin on top, but now it really started to thin out. I'm considering it stop using the product and maybe move on to something else. I was wondering what other hair loss products/shampoos etc you would recommend i use..I'm considering using nisim, is it any good? I'm only 21 and this is a realy blow to my self esteem, its kinda depressing looking in the mirror every day any seeing a young guy with a receding hairline!  :Frown:

----------


## danger0613

Thanks for your response Dr. Baxa!

I keep hearing that Rogaine will not cause me to lose more hair, but I'm still losing hair even though i stopped using Rogaine 4 months ago.  This is after having only using it for 3weeks.  I had no bald spots and had a decent amount of hair prior to Rogaine and now my hair is extremely thin and i am developing patches of bald spots.  I have been extremely depressed over this.  Can you tell me how long the "accelerated shed" is supposed to last?  Will the hair that has been shedding grow back.  I am extremely worried that I just killed my hair folicles.  Also, if I was not going to be completely bald will I now go bald do to the use of Rogaine?

Please help...

Thanks so much for your time.

----------


## danger0613

Hey JMay83

How has the battle been going?  Has your hair improved at all since you stopped Rogaine?  This is killing me man.  My hair just keeps getting worse.  Is there any light at the end of the tunnel?

----------


## Mark Baxa, MD

Hello 'Danger0613,

I am sure from your response that you are indeed very concerned about your current hair loss or shedding. However, please know that I have never read any medical articles that indeed show that Rogaine can be responsible for continued hair loss after it has been stopped.

What is important for you, is to realize that 'Stress' can also be a factor in continued hair loss. I know that this is simple to state and sometimes very hard to accomplish ... But we see this following major hospital surgeries when a patient has been 'stressed' by anesthesia or the operation itself. So 'Stress' can be a factor in increased hair loss.

The fact of the matter is that now that you have stopped the rogaine ... you should soon stablize and  ... 'if' you are to have continued hair loss, it will be because of your genetic predisposition to have continued hair loss and not the rogaine.

But also consider the 'stress' factor.

I wish you the best!

Mark D. Baxa, MD

----------


## sk8drew201

see this thread: http://www.baldtruthtalk.com/showthread.php?t=2191

----------


## Constantine

Hi Doctor Baxa, 
I have been experiencing increased shedding after taking propecia for 1month now...May i know is that normal? How long will this shedding last?
And wat is the recommended dosage time for propecia?
I normally consume it before sleep..

----------


## SpencerKobren

> Hi Doctor Baxa, 
> I have been experiencing increased shedding after taking propecia for 1month now...May i know is that normal? How long will this shedding last?
> And wat is the recommended dosage time for propecia?
> I normally consume it before sleep..


 Hey Constantine,
What you are experiencing is completely normal and happens to a relatively large percentage of guys who start Propecia. Eventually the increased shedding should slow down, so I wouldn't be too concerned. There is no clinical data indicating the best time to take Propecia, just try to take it around the same time every day if possible.

----------


## Delphi

I went through a shed about 3 months in and it stopped within 6 weeks. I Don't worry about it, the hair grows back

----------


## Constantine

> I went through a shed about 3 months in and it stopped within 6 weeks. I Don't worry about it, the hair grows back


 So how long do you see positive results after started propecia?
Do you see regrowth of hair besides hairloss stoppage after taking propecia?
How long you been taking propecia and do u add on minoxidil or nizoral shampoo?

----------


## bklynmyke

I have a question about Rogaine usage. Maybe I'm reading some posts wrong so forgive me if I'm dumb but it seems that I'm reading a lot of posts that are saying, & I'm paraphrasing here...

"I started using Rogaine & my hair got worse so I stopped & now my hair is awful." 

But from what I've read it seems that you start using Rogaine. You go through a shedding period. _But then you have to keep using it._ And then you begin to grow hair. 

I think if you stop using it then of course you have no shot at getting your hair back. Now I'm just asking here. I only know what I've been reading. I'm 32 and have a nasty bald spot on the top of my head & thinning hair up front. I'm just doing research here & asking questions to get info. Has anyone started to use Rogaine & stick with it after the shedding period? I'd be curious to know what happens.

----------


## KeepTheHair

According to minoxidil.com only rogaine users of the 5% minoxidil strength or better usually go through a shedding period, with 2% it is much less likely. The shedding is a sign that it is working and that newer stronger hairs will likely form in the future.

You have to stick with the product for atleast 4-6 months.

I only recently started finasteride 1mg and minoxidil 2%. I am adding minoxidil 15% soon though. I think I am experiencing very minor shedding with the 2% that I apply sometimes 3x a day.

The shedding period lasts 100 days. It doesn't always happen, especially not to a big extent. But I do believe the vast majority regrow the most of the hairs that fell out. It just speeds up the hair cycling from anagen to telogen to grow new, better hairs.

I don't have experience in this myself but I have read a ton about it. You can read a lot about shedding here: http://minoxidil.com/subpages/journa.../shedding.html

----------


## Phatalis

I dunno man. Minoxidil (Rogaine Foam) actually almost completely restored my hairline.

Maybe I'm just a rare example. I hope it lasts for a few years til Hostogen or whatever comes out.

----------


## KeepTheHair

Which rogaine did you use?

The 5% foam?

----------


## Grand_Prix

Rogaine only helps SOME people a little bit. When you stop using it - you lose what you've gained.

----------


## wouldrichest

> Danger,
> 
> Hey man. I'm three months removed from using Rogaine foam on my hairline and I have yet to really see any regrowth, at least any that is noticable to me..but then again.. i hear it does take 3 or 4 months for hair that is shed to start growing again, so this could take some time. My best guess is to check into getting on Propecia to help slow down, stop, or maybe even reverse your hair loss, and to sit tight as far as the hair regrowth goes. That's about all I can do right now as well. I totally understand about being depressed, or being down. I have had many of the same feelings as well over the past few months. Every day is a work in progress.


 Thanks man! How is treatment with Propecia going? Did you experience a major shed with Propecia? I'm worried of experiencing another major shed. Keep us posted on your progress.

_______________________________
watch free movies online

----------


## whynot

> Rogaine only helps SOME people a little bit. When you stop using it - you lose what you've gained.  I am currently using myhairway method as a scalp treatment..  In the past months I've seen vellus hairs start to grow, and a some hairs start to fill in where my hair had receded. I did It naturally and without cost


 I don't see why this comes as such a surprise to so many people. Of course all benefits disappear once treatment has been stopped. The same is true for Propecia: "When you stop using it - you lose what you've gained." 

Before using Minoxidil 5%, there was a (newly) bald patch about the size of a quarter right at the front of my hairline, which I guess is indicative of a future hairloss pattern far more significant than a norwood 3. After Nizoral & Minoxidil for almost 3 months, I am definitely seeing signs of new growth that resembles the rest of my hair, as opposed to the bleached, stringy angel hair pasta that used to wave around all sickly-looking in the wind. 

Anyway. Don't knock Minoxidil just yet.

----------


## cstella

my personal experience with Rogaine Foam has been interesting and disturbing. I just started 40 days ago with a twice daily routine. Ive been on Avodart for years and just started Rogaine. I CANNOT believe how much hair I have shed using it. I sometimes plug up the drain in my shower, hunker over the side of the tub and lather my head up with Nizoral 2 to three times in a session, three times a week. I would literally have 200-300-400 hairs shed, per washing. After all the suds would dissapear from the washing, all that was left were hundreds of hairs floating around, alot of them are in groups of threes and fours  of thicker hairs and ton of "finer" small hairs. Also, literally every time I gently run my fingers through my hair, I have 1-5 hairs sticking in between my fingers.....has anyone had this extensive of a shed? Your saying this is "normal"

----------


## fantastic

i am in a similar situation right now.   keep in mind shedding does not mean you are going bald.  it is only when those super fine hairs continue to get finer and finer.   i think you should keep it up.    all studies show that hair returns and shedding will stop by the 4-6 month mark.

----------


## thegator

i have been on rogaine 5% twice daily for about 5-6 months now and saw a good deal of shedding in both the back in front. i have definitely seen good growth in the back but the front hasnt recovered yet. im still holding out that the situation may improve but at this point i think its most likely that my front will continue to thin...

instead of accusing rogaine of causing my front to lose the hair, i think the most likely explanation is that the mpb is accelerating faster than the rogaine can halt the process. a natural part of getting old i guess

like many ppl on here, i am just hoping that a better hairloss alternative will come out before its too late!

----------


## KeepTheHair

Rogaine does nothing for your MPB. It won't help. It will just temporarily help. It does NOTHING for MPB. It's a growth stimulant. Your hair is still getting worse.



I take finasteride. But also, I use spiro on my hairline to make sure DHT can't make it worse than it is. It's okaayy... right now. I can live with it but really I don't want it to get any worse that is why I use a topical anti androgen as well. If I only use minox it will just keep getting worse and worse.

----------


## glenjacobs

i am just wondering, if your on Propecia and you use Rogaine for just 1 month for instance just purley to try and regrow hair. Are you able to drop the Rogaine and just hold onto that new hair with Propecia. 

I am confused because, they say that Rogaine is a life time commitment (until it stops working of course, if it does), but cant just Propecia be used to keep that new hair you gave grown with Rogaine?

----------


## KeepTheHair

nope, they work very differently. The growth stimulation is needed for the hair to remain. It doesn't actually "repair" hair. They just grow better wheny uo use minox. if you stop they stop they go back to a previous state.

If your hair hasn't been gone for too long they might mature again to a certain level but this is very rare, especially for the temple area. So you have to stick with both treatments to keep their benefits.

----------


## brentipold

I would have to disagree. I had been using rogaine for about 3 months, then added propecia to my reg. then continued on with rogaine for another 3.. After a while I became tired of applying bc it is a pain in the ass, so I decided to stop.. None of my hair shed afterwards and my hair remained intact from  the propecia...They both work differently but still accomplisht the same goal, so in a sense they do do the same thing.  Propecia blocks DHT which kills hair follices... rogaine I guess acts as a shield and keeps the hair healthy as well.. same thing. which is why when I discontinued one, the propecia still keep my hair healthy and alive because it was blocking DHT from getting to it..so there you go.

----------


## brentipold

I forgot to answer your question, Yes if you regrow hair from rogaine I think it would stay.. mainly because if you're a good responder to propecia, its hair that you would have regrown anway from propecia use.....I may be wrong.. but I'm pretty sure I'm right.

----------


## KeepTheHair

> I forgot to answer your question, Yes if you regrow hair from rogaine I think it would stay.. mainly because if you're a good responder to propecia, its hair that you would have regrown anway from propecia use.....I may be wrong.. but I'm pretty sure I'm right.


 Your wrong, very much so.

----------


## brentipold

pretty certain i'm right actually.... bc, it would be hair that was going to probably respond from propecia in the first place..

----------


## Tavani

Hey, guys! In case you don't already know my story, I was on my third course of Accutane & my hair started falling out around day 14, so I threw the stuff out after I took my last pill on day 18. My doc insists the hair will grow back, but I didn't want to take any chances. So, I'm done with Accutane. Anyway, my doc also said that despite the fact that I stopped taking the pill, my hair will continue for fall out for a while. I guess it just has to go through this shedding cycle before it can start growing back again - which sucks! So, I was just wondering if anyone has tried using Rogaine while dealing with Ac****ane - induced hair loss? Have you had any luck with it? (I'm a chick, by the way, so male patterned baldness does not apply.) Thanks!

----------


## sam555

I know these posts were ages ago and you might not see this comment but it came up through google..

anyway about two months ago I noticed thinning at the crown of my head of my head so I started taking kirkland minoxidil and I have been taking propecia for 2 weeks. and basically the hair at the front was completely normal before all of this but since I have been on these I believe shedding has occured but the thing is im barely losing anything on the crown everything is coming off from the front and mid-front of my hair.. my hairline hasnt been affected as the loss seems to be coming from an inch or so from the hair line.. I can't run my fingers through my hair without having about 5 to 10 hairs come out (they all have a little white thing on the end, not sure if its skin) and its very very annoying and very worrying as my front was fine and it seems these drugs are making it all fall out there and nowhere else for some reason..

my theory is that i started shedding from the minooxidil and then i started shedding again from the propecia, but I am wondering if I should discontinue minoxidil use because it seems to be worse when I have applied it and it seems to make my hair at the front very thin and dry

Nothing is noticeable yet unless i look really close in the mirror or if i part my hair then you can really tell at the front. any advice or past experiences would be very helpfull. I have accepted that I am going bald but I am young so I was hoping to get a few extra years with these treatments. my older brother was at a worse stagge prior to getting on these meds and he isnt on anything and because of this stuff over the past 6 weeks i have probably surpassed him which is very worrying, please tell me propecia will start working soon

----------


## Amercancer

I have front mid scalp loss. Will minoxidil work to stop shed and mayb some regrowth. Still sheding after two weeks of use.

----------


## Amercancer

That was liquid

----------


## NeedHairASAP

mine didnt

----------


## Amercancer

It didn't work at all for u

----------


## GreatSage

If you're using Minox or Propecia and you shed, that is NORMAL, don't stop the treatment that will just go back to where you were in the first place. The science behind both is to keep going so when the shed is over the new growth comes in and yes it does take awhile but you won't notice it if you stop the treatment.

----------


## sam555

what are your thoughts on using propecia alone during this beginning stage then start using minoxidil at the 6 month stage depending on results???

its just that the areas i put the minoxidil on seem to make my hair look really dry and even more thin

Thanks

----------


## Tracy C

> its just that the areas i put the minoxidil on seem to make my hair look really dry and even more thin


 Use Rogaine foam in the morning and liquid Minoxidil at night.

Shedding is normal.  Shedding means the medicine is working.  Think of it as the weaker hairs need to shed out of the way so stronger hairs can grow in their place.

----------


## Tracy C

> I have only had negative experiences with hair loss medications.


 The treatments available work for most people but do not work for everyone.  It is unfortunate, but it is what it is.  I am sorry to hear you could not treat your hair loss.  I hope you can find a replacement that helps you feel happy with yourself.

----------


## sam555

yeh what tracy said

And thanks for your replies, I have one more question

When I take minoxidil and propecia together way more hair falls out (i think its the minoxidil's fault) can this be true?
i'm gonna stick with it cos i've only been taking the minoxidil for 6 to 7 weeks and propecia 3 weeks i have read a stack about all the shedding and what not that can be experienced for a little while but I'm pretty worried because before the treatment the front of my hair was fine now if i put water in it I can easily see scalp and if i run my hands across the front 5 or so hairs will come out!! its worrying

----------


## Tracy C

> When I take minoxidil and propecia together way more hair falls out (i think its the minoxidil's fault) can this be true?


 Both Rogaine (Minoxidil) and Propecia (1mg Finasteride) can cause shedding.  Shedding is a normal part of treating hair loss.  Every treatment that actually works causes some shedding during the process of de-miniaturizing the shrunken hair follicles.  It just is what it is.  Think of it as the weaker hairs need to shed out of the way so stronger hairs can grow in their place.  With each shedding cycle, the hair grows back thicker and stronger - until eventually it is almost the same as the hair that never fell out.  The shedding does stop eventually.  I’ve gone through a few periods of shedding in my four years of treating my hair loss.  Each time the hair grew back thicker and stronger.

----------


## sam555

thanks for the replies tracy, helps alot. I'll stick with it and hope for the best

----------


## Minoxidil shedding

When I first used minoxdil about a year ago I had a tiny bald spot on the top of my head and another spot towards the back of my head.  

I used a spray bottle on these areas and over-spray got on my regular hair.  After after about one month I stopped using it because of side effects and significant hair loss of NORMAL hair that I was perfectly happy with.

Now its been more than a year and my perfectly normal hair that I was perfectly happy with has not returned.  Has anyone had similar experience.

Help!!! I can deal with the little spot of baldness that I had but I would like the perfectly fine hair that I had back, before minoxidil took it away.

----------


## Jcm800

Hmm similar predicament - i starting applying the foam to my hairline approx ten months ago - at the time it was thinning but still pretty decent, within a month or so it thinned out badly and hasnt really recovered. Sure i've got a few baby hairs appearing but nothing compared to what i lost.

Starting to doubt i'll never get those hair's i wiped out back now.

----------


## 25 going on 65

> Hmm similar predicament - i starting applying the foam to my hairline approx ten months ago - at the time it was thinning but still pretty decent, within a month or so it thinned out badly and hasnt really recovered. Sure i've got a few baby hairs appearing but nothing compared to what i lost.
> 
> Starting to doubt i'll never get those hair's i wiped out back now.


 That does seem unusual, unless for some reason your follicles have a much longer resting phase than average. Was there any point during the ten months that you noticed the shed hairs (even some of them) coming back?
Also, sorry to ask since I'm sure you've mentioned it elsewhere, but do you take finasteride or dutasteride?

----------


## Jcm800

Yeah seems like a long time to me. Hmm I probably have seen about five hairs if I'm lucky reappear so far, and even then they're hardly noticeable. 
It's a bit odd as the hairs I lost were generally strong looking hairs-so not really sure what to think.
Regarding Fin no I've never been on it, too scared-read too much about sides and know someone already going thru apparent bad sides using it that it scares the life outta me.

----------


## Tracy C

Hi Minoxidil shedding,

Minoxidil does not kill healthy functioning hair follicles, however it can make hair follicles that look like they are producing healthy hair shed out.  The hairs that shed out usually grow back if you continue using the medicine.  Since you stopped using Minoxidil, there is no way to know if those hairs that shed out will ever come back.  Only time will tell - and it could take a pretty long time.  At least a full year.  Possibly longer.

----------


## 2020

from wikipedia:



> Paradoxically, hair loss is a common side effect of minoxidil treatment.[13] Manufacturers note that *minoxidil-induced hair loss is a common side effect and describe the process as "shedding".*
> Although this phenomenon demonstrates that minoxidil is indeed affecting hair follicles, *manufacturers offer no guarantee that the new hair loss will be replaced with hair growth*. The speculated reason for this shedding is the encouragement of hairs already in the telogen phase to shed early, before often beginning a fresh, healthier anagen phase.

----------


## Erik1262003

This thread is driving me nuts!! I have been on Rogaine foam for 9 months now, never missed a day. Maybe had some days where applied only once. I have definitely thinned substantially. Diffused thining all over the top of my head with accentuation on the temples. Shouldnt I have seen those areas that thinned after 3 months start to fill in by now. I want to stop but I dont want to stop. Very confused. Should I give it 18 months?

----------


## ejder

i have same problem.i lost half of my hair because of rogaine and i dont think it will grow back. how can fda approve a medicine which kills healthy hair?

----------


## ChemicalBrother

> i have same problem.i lost half of my hair because of rogaine and i dont think it will grow back. how can fda approve a medicine which kills healthy hair?


 While this is an old thread it still seems relevant.
But ejder, what else are/were you using besides Rogaine to maintain your hair ? (since rogaine wasn't meant to maintain , but stimulate growth)

----------


## voiceismine

My experience is really weird with these stuff, I've been using rogaine minx 5% for more than 6-7 years twice a day and I've had good results I started using another product still 5% because Rogaine ain't available for more than a year and that was alright then I started using Kirkland like 1.5 month ago (So this is not my 1st time using minox and I've been using it constantly twice a day for the past few years) and my freaking hair on the front and back started to shedding and thinning!!!!!! I mean WTF!!!??? I use some other sups but the point is the only thing that I changed was my minox brand and it's efing up my hair can someone tell me wth is goin on?!? Should I change the brand?? I'm considering changing to Alopexy 5%! 
I'm not using fina, never used it and never will btw.

----------


## robincurtz

three monts on propecia and 2 monts on dutasteride.hair line got very worse.

----------


## Loobydavis

I am a female I have used regaine before and did stop it for awhile as I couldn't afford it but now have started using it again and have noticed I have got real bad at thinning on the front of my head and basically you can see my scalp and the back of my head and I am too scared to stop using it in case my hair falls out even more but I've bought a foam now and don't know whether to start that as the way it is going I don't think I will have any hair left on the front soon and I'm trying to cover it over which is very upsetting about this product

----------


## Loobydavis

> I am a female I have used regaine before and did stop it for awhile as I couldn't afford it but now have started using it again and have noticed I have got real bad at thinning on the front of my head and basically you can see my scalp and the back of my head and I am too scared to stop using it in case my hair falls out even more but I've bought a foam now and don't know whether to start that as the way it is going I don't think I will have any hair left on the front soon and I'm trying to cover it over which is very upsetting about this product


  Is it okay to use the foam after using the liquid

----------


## robincurtz

some times finasteride/spironolactone work for woman. Consult your doctor.

----------

